# The POX



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So cKicthchen pox


Had It , kids had it . don't remember....?

Well, GF had it, then got shingles.. Painful shit then a round of stuff like poision ivy.

Me, mom said I had it, no PB with GF shingles..............WRONG!!

I'm F&#%*ed 3 weeks with poison ivvy sympmtoms . Scabs arse to ear.

Get a vaccine folks....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember having the pox and mumps.Just got 2 courses of tetanus shots, 1 Hep A shot and 2 courses of Hep B, waiting on round 3


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Went and got the shingles shot last year. I know a few that had it ,no fun I got the shot.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Obummer said I need to wait a few years


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Obummer said I need to wait a few years


Well had it.

GET the shingles vaccine. Just watched girlfriend go through week of horrible pain before any bilsters, she was infectious BEFORE the bilsters. 4 weeks of pain and poison ivy like symptoms.

She was nice enough to give it to me, who had mid pox as a child. GET A VACCINE

Me. Mom says I had the pox., so take care of GF Well GF pox/shinglles says HELLO!!!!

Will be going on 3rd week invalid/infector. Fever over 102 oF, rashes that spread all over body they itch like poison ivy. Itch them and they get infected. Sleep is nill between itching and fever, went two days without sleep. LOTS of booze will put you down and get some sleep Not much med that help hydrooxanine for itch, orazapam for slleep with a belt of booze

Anyway recovering but will loose> 3 weeks of life

Get a pox/shingles vaccination

I cannot imamagine smallpox, and those without ANY immunity. Those poor Indians that met the whites suffered terribly


----------

